# harvestman care



## Pulk (Sep 12, 2007)

I just found an amazing gigantic harvestman around the Great Wall, and I have no idea how to care for it. Can anyone link to a good general care sheet or something?


----------



## stonemantis (Sep 12, 2007)

Pulk said:


> I just found an amazing gigantic harvestman around the Great Wall, and I have no idea how to care for it. Can anyone link to a good general care sheet or something?


I would get an aphid farm going because harvestman do best on an aphid diet IME.


----------



## froggyman (Sep 13, 2007)

you smuggled from china??


----------



## Canth (Sep 13, 2007)

I think he's just keeping it till he leaves china


----------



## 8+) (Sep 14, 2007)

Be sure to give us pics when you get the chance, please!


----------



## Pulk (Sep 15, 2007)

Canth said:


> I think he's just keeping it till he leaves china


I'm going to see if I can find a way to declare it and check it with my baggage. Any suggestions?


(I'm also trying to bring back a largish scutigera pede)


pics: hold on. China censors flickr, or something

Edit: I downloaded a cool firefox extension. 

click for larger


----------



## Blahbar (Sep 16, 2007)

small box with damn cotton balls in your pocket?

Love that harvestman, what's the red dot on it?


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 16, 2007)

maybe a Mite or Tick?


----------



## Pulk (Sep 18, 2007)

I dunno, but it doesn't move.


----------



## buthus (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty harvestman.  I grew up in northern MN ...they were abundant ...and could get fairly large.  
Spiders love to eat them.


----------



## Pulk (Sep 19, 2007)

buthus said:


> Pretty harvestman.  I grew up in northern MN ...they were abundant ...and could get fairly large.
> Spiders love to eat them.


yeah, out of the 6 harvestmen i've ever seen (all in china) 2 of them were being eaten by spiders.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Sep 21, 2007)

wow, you've only seen 6 harvestmen?  I guess we take for granted how common some things are in our part of the country and they really arent outside of that area.  We have them like crazy here(and a bunch of different kinds, little pink ones, beige ones, big red ones with black legs -the coolest imo:worship: - etc).  Never seen spiders eating them though, I guess the ones around here arent that appetizing


----------



## Cyanea (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool pics 
i gave one harvestman to my jumping spider and he didn't like it, he even wiped his face like it had tasted really bad or something


----------



## Strubles (Sep 21, 2007)

I housed Neosodocus sp in a comunnal terrarium for 1 year with 10 harvestmans and one milipede, but during this time have not any moult, just of the milipede. 

After it I got two passalidaes beetles and housed with 2 or 3 gonileptideos harvestman, also it don't goes very well, I think the beetles got nematodes, don't know, but one day the terrarium became with a lot of criatures that kill my boys .

It´s really dificult to breed on captivity, but is too easy to mantaining.
They feed anything, since fruits to worms, beetles, ants, and other bugs.
For neotropicals specimens it´s need high humidity, about 70% to 90%. Humus, coconut fiber, vermiculite it´s good to them for substrate.
They have negative reaction to light, so give to him dark place to stay, living it at night.

It´s obligate to remember that some specimens are endemic of microhabitat, living just in one plant, for example, I saw in PETAR (São Paulo - Brazil) palpatores living in JABORANDI, this guys take a horrible smell if anyone handle or just disturb .

Take a macrophoto of the red thing, it look's like a mite, like here:















And I love scutigeromorphas, this one is really cute, but I never see anyone.  

I like the idea of an aphid farm, if you try it, post here to say how it going on.


hope you enjoy.
Best Regards


----------



## Pulk (Sep 22, 2007)

it died... i think it was the heat.


----------



## GQ. (Sep 23, 2007)

Great find Pulk.  I'm sorry to hear it died.  Almost every specimen I find around here, Southern California, has at least one mite.  Here is one I found earlier this year.


----------



## 8+) (Sep 24, 2007)

mr.wilderness said:


> Never seen spiders eating them though, I guess the ones around here arent that appetizing


I see them caught in P. tepidariorum webs all the time, but I'm not positive that they eat them. Think I remember seeing them being eaten... The other day I saw an unusual one in a P. tep web. It had a large dark brown body. I meant to go back and take a pic, but I forgot, and today the spider had it out and it is gone in the bushes.


----------



## Pulk (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know why harvestmen especially get so many mites?

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------

